# When you know you are good looking in irl?



## Deleted member 10185 (Dec 30, 2020)

Not talking about Internet or social media ratings... Let say you dont have any social circles.. How in hell you know how attractive you are in Irl? How do you prove it to yourself?


----------



## Deleted member 8061 (Dec 30, 2020)

Beetleking88 said:


> Not talking about Internet or social media ratings... Let say you dont have any social circles.. How in hell you know how attractive you are in Irl? How do you prove it to yourself?


You can kind of tell based on how people treat you


----------



## thecaste (Dec 30, 2020)

If you don't have any social circles you are probably ugly and/or autistic.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Dec 30, 2020)

thecaste said:


> If you don't have any social circles you are probably ugly and/or autistic.



In autitistic sense.. not if you are ugly rejected.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Dec 30, 2020)

Johnnyapplewithawhip said:


> You can kind of tell based on how people treat you



How good looking people are treated in real life?


----------



## goat2x (Dec 30, 2020)

you get compliments that you look good / people are suprised when you say u dont have a girlfriend / boy friend (pro lgbtq website)


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Dec 30, 2020)

Beetleking88 said:


> Not talking about Internet or social media ratings... Let say you dont have any social circles.. How in hell you know how attractive you are in Irl? How do you prove it to yourself?


It is pretty hard, unless you are super good looking like 9/10 then you will just get treated as average

I have some people who are good at rating stuff but it is a complicated thing

you can PM me your pics and I can help you


----------



## Deleted member 8061 (Dec 30, 2020)

Beetleking88 said:


> How good looking people are treated in real life?


You have to look for indirect signs, not everyone will put it into words. If you are very gl guys won’t like you very much and girls will stare at you


----------



## Tyronecell (Dec 30, 2020)

When you're workshiped irl for normiea


----------



## mortis (Dec 30, 2020)

You can observe yourself in a mirror and be realistic with yourself
On social situations tho gl people attract people everywhere and every time no matter the gender. People want to associate with you and be your friend. Opposite sex finds various excuses to get into you and talk/spend time with you.
You get more respects,more friends and you will hang out all the time with different people. People invite you to different parties,gatherings,fun activities and etc cuz your face make them feel good and halos them and this gives them attention and benefits them with opposite sex and etc...
And fct:You are not gl when you ask how to know if I'm gl like it's not a hard impossible mystery to find


----------



## CommanderCope (Dec 30, 2020)

p in v is the only way to know


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Dec 30, 2020)

mortis said:


> You can observe yourself in a mirror and be realistic with yourself
> On social situations tho gl people attract people everywhere and every time no matter the gender. People want to associate with you and be your friend. Opposite sex finds various excuses to get into you and talk/spend time with you.
> You get more respects,more friends and you will hang out all the time with different people. People invite you to different parties,gatherings,fun activities and etc...
> And fct:You are not gl when you ask how to know if I'm gl like it's not a hard impossible mystery to find



iM HALAL man.. We muslims have different culture.. We dont fuck.. WE ONly marry... So i wanted to ask it from guys that go in social circles etc.


----------



## IdiAmin (Dec 30, 2020)

Beetleking88 said:


> Not talking about Internet or social media ratings... Let say you dont have any social circles.. How in hell you know how attractive you are in Irl? How do you prove it to yourself?



People stare at you with amazement in their eyes


----------



## everydayfun (Dec 30, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/i-saw-...and-she-didnt-approach-me.254679/post-4442757


----------



## CristianT (Dec 30, 2020)

Beetleking88 said:


> iM HALAL man.. We muslims have different culture.. We dont fuck.. WE ONly marry... So i wanted to ask it from guys that go in social circles etc.


Send a proposer to a stacy and see if she accept you when she sees you. If she says yes then you are gl if no then you are mediocre/ugly.


----------



## jumbostacker (Dec 30, 2020)

Beetleking88 said:


> Not talking about Internet or social media ratings... Let say you dont have any social circles.. How in hell you know how attractive you are in Irl? How do you prove it to yourself?



If you are GL for, guys will respect you and girls will give you looks. Not just those in your social circle but cashiers etc.. imagine being a Stacy and how easy your life would be.


----------



## Deleted member 8061 (Dec 30, 2020)

mortis said:


> You can observe yourself in a mirror and be realistic with yourself
> On social situations tho gl people attract people everywhere and every time no matter the gender. People want to associate with you and be your friend. Opposite sex finds various excuses to get into you and talk/spend time with you.
> You get more respects,more friends and you will hang out all the time with different people. People invite you to different parties,gatherings,fun activities and etc cuz your face make them feel good and halos them and this gives them attention and benefits them with opposite sex and etc...
> And fct:You are not gl when you ask how to know if I'm gl like it's not a hard impossible mystery to find


After a certain level of attractiveness guys will start to dislike you coz they’re jealous


----------



## mortis (Dec 30, 2020)

Beetleking88 said:


> iM HALAL man.. We muslims have different culture.. We dont fuck.. WE ONly marry... So i wanted to ask it from guys that go in social circles etc.


Instincs and human interaction are kinda the same no matter the beliefs or culture tbh. If a muslim girl is interested in you she get your attention and instead of fucking you she ask to Marry you or she will grab your attention until it's the time to get married. There is difference but you can't change human nature with cultures and ideas/religion/opponions/way of living that's depend on time location cultures ...


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 30, 2020)

Older people say it to your face. People are friendly towards you.

P in V is not an issue.
This is the biggest indicator.


----------



## TheAnomaly (Dec 30, 2020)

girls come up and tell you. Seriously.


----------



## mortis (Dec 30, 2020)

Johnnyapplewithawhip said:


> After a certain level of attractiveness guys will start to dislike you coz they’re jealous


No. I know a chad that 90% of the cuck boys beg him to suck his dick even infront of females.it's gisgusting tbh he got so much halo effect makes him likable even to his rivals.
10%hate them though like me. I want to kill them tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Dec 30, 2020)

mortis said:


> Instincs and human interaction are kinda the same no matter the beliefs or culture tbh. If a muslim girl is interested in you she get your attention and instead of fucking you she ask to Marry you or she will grab your attention until it's the time to get married. There is difference but you can't change human nature with cultures and ideas/religion/opponions/way of living that's depend on time location cultures ...



Yeah Im doing super well for my own ethnic people...but some other cultures might prefer something completely different look.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Dec 30, 2020)

TheAnomaly said:


> girls come up and tell you. Seriously.



I could see that happening in some drunken party.. but not in street..


----------



## indianoutlaw (Dec 30, 2020)

1. If girls approach you, then you are attractive.
2. If your female friends themselves ask you about
your dating life, then you are attractive.
3. If your female/male friends wonder why you are
single then you are attractive.


----------



## TheAnomaly (Dec 30, 2020)

Beetleking88 said:


> I could see that happening in some drunken party.. but not in street..
> [/QUOTE
> Nah. Stone cold sober.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Dec 30, 2020)

indianoutlaw said:


> 1. If girls approach you, then you are attractive.
> 2. If your female friends themselves ask you about
> your dating life, then you are attractive.
> 3. If your female/male friends wonder why you are
> single then you are attractive.



What if your brother wife and her sister call you good looking? Does that belong to Mother calling your handsome category?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 30, 2020)

Beetleking88 said:


> What if your brother wife and her sister call you good looking? Does that belong to Mother calling your handsome category?


Close distant


----------



## lasthope (Dec 30, 2020)

Beetleking88 said:


> iM HALAL man.. We muslims have different culture.. We dont fuck.. WE ONly marry... So i wanted to ask it from guys that go in social circles etc.


i am jealous
couldnt you islam max and just find a virign wife trough family?


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Dec 30, 2020)

lasthope said:


> i am jealous
> couldnt you islam max and just find a virign wife trough family?



Yes very easily and I have a lot of women to choose. We have very big network in our home country.. Thats how my brother who is 164cm bald married beautiful women.


----------



## lasthope (Dec 30, 2020)

Beetleking88 said:


> Yes very easily and I have a lot of women to choose. We have very big network in our home country.. Thats how my brother who is 164cm bald married beautiful women.


fuuuuucckk why i am not born as a moslem


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Dec 30, 2020)

lasthope said:


> fuuuuucckk why i am not born as a moslem



Its LITERALLY paradise for incels.. Im not kidding.


----------



## lasthope (Dec 30, 2020)

Beetleking88 said:


> Its LITERALLY paradise for incels.. Im not kidding.


i am not even full incel
but i would love to have a tradional wife who will likely be loyal


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 30, 2020)

you would know if you were goodlooking


----------



## klamus (Dec 30, 2020)

In finland guys Will try To mog you in the pettiest most stupid ways possible. Unless you are like 6'5, then they wont mess with you


----------



## Norwooder (Dec 30, 2020)

People will say it, this has started happening to me, go work in a Bar as a bartender or something where there is heightened amount of social interaction, it is the best way to tell


----------



## ropemaxx (Dec 30, 2020)

Its super easy
Do girls actively find themselves with their mouth around your dick?
If yes, you are good looking

Are you actively trying to get girls with effort and its hard? 
Then you are an ugly mortal


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Dec 30, 2020)

Beetleking88 said:


> Not talking about Internet or social media ratings... Let say you dont have any social circles.. How in hell you know how attractive you are in Irl? How do you prove it to yourself?


How people treat you in general.
If girls are glancing at you multiple times, if they look at you for too long, if they Start giggling/laughing looking at you or whispering to their friend when they see you.
If girls at the gym give you glances even if they're working out with their man right there.
If guys move out your way or nod their head at you while walking. If Girls look down after first glance to submit to you. If you slip up on your best behavior and people let things slide. If people let you cut lines, if people come near you, how close someone's to you when you're engaging in a conversation with them, if they're laughing at things you say even if you're not funny. Last and foremost, if you enter a place where the vibe is dead, people are gonna immediately start chatting up again especially girls.
This is how you know you're attractive. Trust me because with a Mask on, I get all of these but without a mask I only get about 25% of this. The mask hiding my recessed lower third makes THAT much of a difference G, on god 💯


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Dec 30, 2020)

lasthope said:


> i am not even full incel
> but i would love to have a tradional wife who will likely be loyal


Convert to Islam then


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 30, 2020)

CristianT said:


> Send a proposer to a stacy and see if she accept you when she sees you. If she says yes then you are gl if no then you are mediocre/ugly.


tbh high IQ. but you need a situation before asking for proposal, so deadass tiring


----------



## lepo2317 (Dec 30, 2020)

If you don't have any friend circles it is hard to judge. For example, you are good looking, after college you lose all of your friends and you work in a job where 100% of people are 50+ years old guys. You don't have any friends. You really think that cashier in a mall will tell you that you are handsome or treat you better than other guys? It won't happen. If you are not chad, girls won't approach you neither. So you can be GL and die alone if you don't put any effort into meeting girls or guys who have girls in their social circle. Of course 99.9% of guys have friends so if you are 0.01%, you are probably GL autist. There is way to check if you are GL autist tho. Just approach girls who give you ioi's. If majority of girls treat you good, it means you are GL autist, if majority of them treat you bad, you are just ugly/average.


----------



## lasthope (Dec 30, 2020)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Convert to Islam then


Doesn’t work like that lol


----------



## WTFCGod (Dec 30, 2020)

Get approached by women regularly. Get looks by them. They tend to agree with you


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 30, 2020)

Beetleking88 said:


> iM HALAL man.. We muslims have different culture.. We dont fuck.. WE ONly marry...


----------



## LOST (Dec 30, 2020)

WTFCGod said:


> Get approached by women regularly. Get looks by them. They tend to agree with you


U literally gotta be Brad Pitt in his best to get approached by women regularly, stop selling shit
Being good looking doesnt be being GOD looking...
No, women do not have to agree with u.

looks is the only shit its true here


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Jan 14, 2021)

U can get away with being aspie.

As a normie its rather neutral


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 14, 2021)

You get IOIs.


----------



## dewyskin (Jan 14, 2021)

It's different for every place. Nobody is going to approach you and tell you that you are good looking if you live in a high population city in a country with a more reserved public attitude. 

But really, if you're good looking then you will know it.


----------



## Biochromos (Jan 14, 2021)

Johnnyapplewithawhip said:


> You have to look for indirect signs, not everyone will put it into words. If you are very gl guys won’t like you very much and girls will stare at you


Girls have stared at me sometimes but idk if that's a real sign. Also yeah sometimes guys like to bust your balls at first especially if you look like a twink and they're in denial.


----------



## MrOrion (Jan 14, 2021)

Biochromos said:


> Girls have stared at me sometimes but idk if that's a real sign. Also yeah sometimes guys like to bust your balls at first especially if you look like a twink and they're in denial.


The staring should become an annoyance if youre actually gl since you will have girls staring and throwing eyes at you wherever you go


----------



## sub5inchcel (Oct 28, 2022)

SPFromNY914 said:


> How people treat you in general.
> If girls are glancing at you multiple times, if they look at you for too long, if they Start giggling/laughing looking at you or whispering to their friend when they see you.
> If girls at the gym give you glances even if they're working out with their man right there.
> If guys move out your way or nod their head at you while walking. If Girls look down after first glance to submit to you. If you slip up on your best behavior and people let things slide. If people let you cut lines, if people come near you, how close someone's to you when you're engaging in a conversation with them, if they're laughing at things you say even if you're not funny. Last and foremost, if you enter a place where the vibe is dead, people are gonna immediately start chatting up again especially girls.
> This is how you know you're attractive. Trust me because with a Mask on, I get all of these but without a mask I only get about 25% of this. The mask hiding my recessed lower third makes THAT much of a difference G, on god 💯


why would thye laught at you if they like you?


----------



## chawaje (Oct 29, 2022)

Just post ur face we will tell u


----------



## Incel Afterlife (Oct 29, 2022)

I realise this post is from 2020, but for some reason its on the top of the page and I feel I can answer it:
The best way to figure this out organically is how your "social circle" reacts to romantic or sexual proposals (not from yourself, autistic people reading). Usually people who aren't generally obliged to be "nice" for example - your social circle at work - if you work in an area that has receptionists, gossip from colleagues and rumours of any "crushes". Attractive people usually date and have sex with people *within* their immediate social circle, whereas ugly people tend to need to find others outside. So if your immediate friendship group or social group, or work group aren't flirting, having sex, proposing dates or rumours of members of those circles aren't getting back to you with "secret crushes" you're ugly. I hope this post is informative.


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Oct 29, 2022)

sub5inchcel said:


> why would thye laught at you if they like you?


 dopamine surge


----------

